# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Povodom predstavljanja knjige "Dojenje - zdravlje i lju

## babyblue

Tako mi je zao sto nisam bila na predstavljanju te knjige, ukoliko je ono bilo otvoreno za javnost.
O, kako bih rado pitala autoricu sto ona cini da se dojenje provodi u praksi u bolnici u kojoj radi kao pedijatrica i koji su to po njezinom misljenju _izvanredni slucajevi_ u kojima je jedino opravdano davanje nadomjestka za majcino mlijeko... Naime, imala sam je nesrecu upoznati nakon Bartolovog rodjenja. Dijete, nekim cudom unatoc iznimnoj lijecnickoj grubosti i neljubaznosti, rodjeno potpuno zdravo i normalno, nije bilo doneseno niti jedan jedini put na podoj nego je sopano (kršitelj koda)om, vjerojatno uz njezin blagoslov. _Izvanredan slucaj_  je bio navodno velika guzva zbog koje ja nisam bila smjestena u sobu nego na hodnik poslije poroda, a u citavoj bolnici valjda nije bilo prostorije u kojoj bih mogla podojiti bebu (kada to vec na hodniku nisam, opet po njihovom misljenju, mogla). 

Ista doktorica mi je rekla da ona ne zna imam li uopce mlijeka a ako ga i imam hoce li to biti dovoljno (uz prezrivi pogled koji nikada necu zaboraviti) _jer Vase dijete, gospodjo, voli jesti, ovdje je pio i po 20 ml mlijeka_, te da je najbolje da nastavim s (kršitelj koda)om. Na otpusnom pismu je svejedno napisala kao preporuku "podoj" a _upoznavanje s mogucim poteskocama_ je bilo u praksi izreceno kroz predvidjanje kako ce mi dijete gladovati jer ja nema mlijeka i veeelike probleme koje cemo sa njim imati. Evo otpusnog pisma  ovdje. I onda netko takav napise knjigu koja promovira dojenje...
P.S.  Zahvaljujuci savjetnicama na Rodinom SOS telefonu i curama na forumu, Bartol nikada (osim  u tada u bolnici) nije ni okusio bilo kakav nadomjestak za majcino mlijeko, dojili smo 5,5 mjeseci iskljucivo a 16 mjeseci sveukupno kada se je posve sam odlucio ostaviti cice.

----------


## roko006

:Sad:   za takav tretman

 :D  za 16 mjeseci!

A nekako nisam ni iznenađena, to je kod nas svakodnevna slika...

----------


## momtobe

Dobro, gdje ima za kupiti tu knjigu?

Voljela bih da ih imam 100 pa da dijelim kad me netko počne piliti...

----------


## marta

ja sam neki dan vidjela tu knjizicu u knjizari i mislim da kosta 95kn. tako da mi definitivno ne spada u nesto sto bih bila u mogucnosti samo tako dijeliti. ali mi se cini korisno kao poklon buducim majkama.

----------


## babyblue

> RODA - tekstovi[/url]]zadovoljstvo nam je pozvati vas na predstavljanje knjige "Dojenje-zdravlje i ljubav" autora Josipa Grgurića i Anite Pavičić Bošnjak u izdanju nakladnika Alfa iz Zagreba. Autori knjige *dugogodišnji su promicatelji dojenja* u Hrvatskoj i *suradnici Rode*.


Tek sad sam ovo dijela i zgrozena sam :shock: Koliko se onda neki ljudi mogu pretvarati da su ono sto nisu... Za ovog prvog autora ne znam, ali *ona* da je Rodina suradnica po pitanju dojenja... Pa ja ne znam sto je jos mogla uciniti da kod mene osobno ubije volju i zelju za dojenjem. Nakon njezinih _ljubaznih_ rijeci smo ravno iz rodilista otisli u ljekarnu kupiti bocicu i kutiju (kršitelj koda)a. Pedijatrica je rekla da necu imati (dovoljno) mlijeka, a ona valjda zna, pa moramo tako... Nisam joj zeljela vjerovati. I dobro je da nisam. Bartol se odmah po dolasku kuci nepogresivo pristekao na cicu i jasno dao do znanja da je to sve sto mu treba. Ispalo je da je dva dana star bebac bio u nasem slucaju bolji promicatelj dojenja.
U prilog tomu govori i njegov danasnji "biser". Sjedio mi je u krilu dok sam citala tekst na portalu. Posto ne zna citati, gledao je slike. (Ja sam ostala bez teksta nakon sto sam procitala tok su autori knjige, pa nisam nista govorila. Ali Bartol je imao sto za reci.) Veli: "Gle mama, beba papa... Fino jede beba!" U pravu je - jede najfinije sto moze jesti, bas kao sto je i on jeo. Ali samo i jedino zahvaljujuci Rodi   :Heart:

----------


## ivana7997

babyblue, zao mi je sto to citam, ali nekako nisam iznenadjena  :/ 

ja sam bila na predstavljanju knjige, i cinilo mi se kao da je sve sto sam tamo cula bilo s nekog drugog svijeta....

----------

babyblue, hvala na pohvalama rodi  :Smile: 
ali anita p.b. se stvarno dugo godina i to jako intenzivno bavi promicanjem dojenja, neplaceno, volonterski. osnivacica je grupa za potporu dojenja.
u bolnici se provodi tocno ona praksa koja je zadana, ne moze je pojedini lijecnik mijenjati. nije njima svima lako uz svu tu hijerarhiju.
ako ste dosle u konflikt, zao mi je, dogadja se vjerojatno svima ponekad, ali anita.p.b. definitivno JE veliki pobornik dojenja.

----------


## renata

ovaj zadnji gost sam ja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivana7997

gost, oprosti, ali ovo su nebuloze. 

nije to bio bilo kakav konflikt, i nije problem u bolnickoj praksi ako je bas tocno ta doktorica, anita pavicic bosnjak, rekla babyblue to sto je rekla i nacin na koji je rekla

i sto je, od svih ovih postupaka i uputa i primjedbi koje babyblue navodi, bilo potpora dojenju?

----------

renata, nisam ja dosla ni u kakav konflikt sa tom doktoricom. Stovise, ona je posve bezrazlozno pokusavala stvoriti konflikt. Gle kronologije dogadjanja:
- rodim u 02:40 (kako - to je posebna prica)
- dijete mi pokazu sa metra udaljenosti (ni govora o zagrljaju, prvom podoju i slicno) i nakon vaganja i mjerenja ga odvedu u sobu
- "Mogu li dobiti bebu?" "Ne, ostavit cemo ga malo tu, dobit cete ga nakon jutarnje vizite" Do jutra nisam oka sklopila, slusala sam ga kako place u sobi za bebe, znala sam da to bas on place jer je zadnji tamo stigao, srce mi se kidalo. Sam Bog zna koliko bi i malenom i meni znacilo da smo se mogli tada uzajamno tjesiti   :Crying or Very sad:  
- jutarnja vizita oko 9 ujutro, spominjana doktorica je u viziti. Nakon obavljene vizite, dolazi na hodnik gdje smo bile nas 4 koje smo rodile tu noc. Zastaje pokraj svakog kreveta i govori kako je cija beba, samo pokraj mojeg ne. Zato je ja zaustavljam (dozivam) i pitam je li s mojim djetetom sve u redu, mogu li ga dobiti barem malo, ikako, igdje...(bez povisenog tona i ikakvog bezobrazluka) 
Ona (rezignirano i tonom kojim bi se mozda netko obracao umno zaostaloj osobi): "Tezak je 4190, dug je 51 cm." 
Ja:"Oprostite, ali to znam. Je li beba dobro?" 
Ona (vec vidno iznervirana):"Gospodjo, pa vidjeli ste da ima obje ruke i noge i sve prstice. Sto vise zelite da Vam kazem?"
Ja: "Pa ako je s njim sve u redu, htjela bih da bude sa mnom, znate, namjeravam ga dojiti..."
Ona: "Gospodjo, vi sada sigurno nemate mlijeka pa se ne morate zamarati time sto beba nije s vama."
Na to sam ja briznula u plac, a ona je otisla. Vise je nisam vidjela. Do sutradan.

U medjuvremenu sam potpisala da na svoju odgovornost zelim otici iz bolnice. Sutradan smo MM i ja dosli po bebu. Bartol posve gol, place i drhti sto od zime sto od gladi na onom kreveticu za prematanje, ja ga ne smijem ni tada uzeti jer se ceka doktorica Anita koja ce se naljutiti ako ga ja budem drzala prije nego sto ga ona pregleda. (Tako mi je rekla sestra koja je bila tu, ona mi je rekla i da su ga hranili (kršitelj koda)om svaka 3 sata, i da je zadnji put jeo prije dva sata...)I tako smo ju cekali ravno sat vremena.
Pojavila se bijesna, ovaj put vjerojatno s razlogom, jer smo zaboga odlucili posve zdravo dijete odvesti prije vremena iz bolnice. S vrata je pocela vikati:
"Jeste li Vi svjesni koju stetu radite svojem djetetu? Ovdje se za njega brinu, a kako cete se Vi gospodjo za njega brinuti, ja stvarno ne znam".
Dok je to govorila, s iznimnom gruboscu je rastezala Bartola koji se sada vec zacenio od placa i nastavljala vikati:
"Evo, kukovi su redu, evo, refleksi su u redu. Ali pogledajte ovo...On ce Vam sigurno dobiti zuticu, ja ne znam kako cete vi to lijeciti..."
Za svo to vrijeme MM i ja sutimo, cekamo, proci ce, uskoro cemo sa svojim zlatom doma... I onda je uslijedio vrhunac svega. Vjerojatno isprovocirana nasom sutnjom, doktorica nimalo njezno spusta Bartola natrag u lezeci polozaj, okrece se prema meni, gadljivo me odmjeri od glave do pete (vjerojatno nisam bas najbolje izgledala drugi dan nakon poroda) i jednako povisenim tonom kaze:
"Ja ne znam gospodjo koliko Vi imate mlijeka i hocete li ga uopce imati dovoljno. A Vase dijete voli jesti, ovdje je pio i po 20 ml. Imat cete Vi velikih problema sa njim, vidjet cete Vi jos. Mi smo se ovdje brinuli kako treba za njega, znate... Najbolje Vam je da i Vi nastavite tako." (Od tada se svaki put najezim kada me netko oslovi sa "gospodjo".) 

*Niti jednom jedinom rijeci nije savjetovala dojenje, nije rekla ni da pokusam (sto vise, prognozirala je bez ikakvih dokaza da mi to nikako nece ici i da cu forsiranjem dojenja samo nastetiti djetetu jer ce biti gladno), nije spominjala prednosti dojenja, mogucnost da ako i ima malo mlijeka u pocetku da ga s vremenom moze biti vise... Ponavljam, niti jednom rijeci nije preporucila dojenje* (osim u otpusnom pismu, sto je nakon svega izrecenog tumacim kao cisto licemjerje i zastitu svoje g*****) Reci mi, renata, mozda sam sto krivo skuzila - gdje je tu, makar u tragovima, potpora dojenju upucena od te doktorice?

Imala sam dojam kao da nas proklinje. Otisla je otipkati otpusno pismo, vratila se, trazila da ga oboje potpisemo i jos jednom rekla kako cemo imati velikih problema s bebom. Sestra je konacno obukla malenog, izasli smo van i sjeli u auto da se smirimo. Tada je "pao" Bartolov prvi podoj. Trenutno je prestao plakati i nakon par minuta je zaspao. MM je na putu kuci zastao ispred ljekarne, kupili smo sa suzama u ocima bocicu i (kršitelj koda), _dobra_ doktorica nas je uvjerila kako  nam je jedino to potrebno. Nasa cvrsta odluka donesena jos u trudnoci da ce Bartol biti iskljucivo dojena beba je bila poljuljana. Ali ja sam znala gdje cu potraziti potporu i tu sam je i dobila - na Rodinom SOS telefonu koji sam zvrcnula cim smo dosli doma. Javila mi se emily   :Heart:  i utjesila me. Narednih nekoliko dana sam razgovarala sa jos nekoliko Roda i bila sve ustrajnija u svojoj prvotnoj odluci. 

Velis da se doktorica bavi promidzbom dojenja neplaceno i volonterski... Vrhunac ironije bi bio da je jos i placena za takav odnos prema novim mamama. I sorry, nemoj mi spominjati bolnicki ustroj kao opravdanje za ovakvo ponasanje... Nitko je ama bas ni sa cime nije prisilio na ovakvo grubo ponasanje.

Jos samo ovo: s bebom je narednih dana bilo sve u redu. Istina, imao je blagu zuticu koju je prelezao uz dojenje i nadzor patronazne sestre doma. Drzavna pedijatrica i jos jedna privatna pedijatrica su se nakon par dana krstile nad otpusnim pismom koje je ona potpisala i obje su rekle da im uopce nije jasno na osnovu napisanog zbog cega je doktorica htjela da bebac ostane jos dva dana u bolnici. A sto se veeelikih problema tice - mislim da ih imamo jednako mnogo kao i oni koji su sa svojim bebicama izasli iz bolnice nakon 3 dana.

----------


## babyblue

Ne znam zasto me krstilo kao "gosta", ovaj gornji post je moj.

----------


## marta

babyblue, meni je super da ti unatoc "tretmanu" najnormalnije dojis malca.   :Kiss:

----------


## babyblue

marta, ako mislis na ovaj prvi podoj ispred rodilista - vjeruj mi da sam ga samo htjela umiriti nakon svega sto je jadnicak prosao, staviti blizu srca, da zna da sam tu . Kada sam vidjela da on ipak nesto i vuce iz cice, i da je to "nesto" bilo dovoljno da se smiri i zaspi...morala sam ustrajati. Mislila sam - pa sto i ako bude samo par kapi, i one ce biti vrijedne... A ispalo i malo vise od toga   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> U medjuvremenu sam potpisala da na svoju odgovornost zelim otici iz bolnice. Sutradan smo MM i ja dosli po bebu.


Ti si otisla a Bartol je ostao u bolnici?  Sta on nije mogao taj dan doma s tobom ili sta?

----------


## BusyBee

Babyblue, uzasno mi je i citati da itko treba u zivotu prolaziti ovakva iskustva. Pretuzno.
Zato prvo jedan veliki   :Heart:  

Nitko nema pravo tako se odnositi prema drugom ljudskom bicu. I iskreno se nadam da je zena promijenila stav i pristup radom na ovo knjizi... (u nadi je spas)

----------


## babyblue

anchie76, ja sam htjela da beba ide sa mnom doma. Medjutim, pedijatrica iz druge smjene (dakle ne ova) mi je ljubazno objasnila da bi bilo dobro, iako je s malenim sve u redu, da ostane kod njih za svaki slucaj na promatranju barem 24 sata. Kako nije bilo sanse da bude sa mnom (jer sam sa hodnika preseljena u sobu gdje su bile smjestene cure na odrzavanju trudnoce, a tamo opet nije mogla biti smjestena i beba) otisla sam doma istog dana kada sam i rodila. Nazovi me nemajkom ili kako god hoces, ali da sam ostala jos samo sat vremena tamo poludjela bih. Ali uistinu. I to ne zato jer sam ocekivala kraljevski tretman pa ga nisam dobila, vec zbog krajnje neljudskog odnosa prema meni tijekom i nakon poroda zbog cega sam bila na rubu zivcanog sloma.

----------


## babyblue

E, da. Ista pedijatrica nam je obecala da cemo ga moci uzeti odmah ujutro (sto mi je bilo bitno - kontala sam to je samo jedna noc, jer sam otisla u 6 navecer iz bolnice), ali da prije dolaska nazovemo. Ujutro sam zvala, rekli su da jos nisu gotovi sa svim pretragama, da nazovemo oko 10. Pa smo nazvali oko 10, a oni vele da su ga upravo cijepili pa da se sad ceka reakcija sat vremena i da nazovemo kasnije. U 11 su nam rekli da dodjemo u 11,30. Tad smo i bili tamo. Pa smo cekali jos pol sata vani, pa jos sat vremena u sobi sa bebacem dok se cekala doktorica, da bi konacno izasli vani u 13,00.
BTW, anchie, ne mislis valjda stvarno da bi se ista promjenilo da sam ostala u bolnici? Jasno su mi rekli da nema sanse da beba bude smjestena sa mnom. A najzalosnije je sto je rooming-in bio jedini razlog zasto sam otisla roditi tamo (inace spadam pod Petrovu).

----------


## bubimira

ja sam tako tužna kad čitam da se ovakve stvari događaju!   :Crying or Very sad:  

i to od strane ljudi koji se (očito) u javnosti vole kititi svakakvim zaslugama.  

babyblue drago mi je da si unatoč ovom groznom iskustvu imala snage i upornosti vjerovati u sebe i dojenje 
 :Love:

----------


## seni

> Ona: "Gospodjo, vi sada sigurno nemate mlijeka pa se ne morate zamarati time sto beba nije s vama."


nije cula za kolostrum?   :Mad:  

ps. ja sam stvarno sretna sto sam rodila u becu.

----------


## ornela_m

> Ona: "Gospodjo, vi sada sigurno nemate mlijeka pa se ne morate zamarati time sto beba nije s vama."
> ...


Kad vec komentiramo ovu izjavu - pa nije valjda mlijeko jedini razlog da mama i beba budu zajedno.

babyblue, jedino mogu reci da je prava steta sto nisi bila na predstavljanju knjige...

----------


## babyblue

seni, ornela... Eto, bas zato sam (blago receno) zgrozena cinjenicom da je takva osoba Rodina suradnica po pitanju dojenja i autorica knjige koja bi trebala pomoci roditeljima i zdravstvenom osoblju da shvate pravu vrijednost i nuznost dojenja. Prije Bartolovog rodjenja sam znala koliko je vazno sto prije zapoceti s dojenjem (i koliko je neovisno o dojenju bitan taj prvi kontakt sbebom), poznata mi je bila vrijednost kolostruma, posve jasna stetnost neopravdanog hranjenja na bocicu i umjetnim mlijekom. Citala sam na Rodinom portalu i forumu o tome. Njoj to ni nakon (koliko citam, desetogodisnjeg rada na promicanju dojenja i osnivanja grupa za potporu dojenju) izgleda nije bilo jasno. I nisam se tada svadjala s njom, nisam joj rekla kako mislim da nije u pravu - mozda sam trebala. Ali tada bih vjerojatno opet za neke bila ja kriva sto sam dosla s njom u konflikt ili zato sto sam odlucila otici iz bolnice ranije...

----------


## Fidji

babyblue, žao mi je što si kroz to morala proći.  :Sad:  
Iskreno, željela bi da napišeš jednom i priču s poroda.

Nažalost toliko je žalosno, žalosno, žalosno to što se događa na tom odjelu babinjača na Merkuru.
Ja sam nakon stvarno super poroda ostala totalno šokirana bahatošću i bazobrazlukom sestara koje se brinu za bebe.

Ja nisam mamina maza + uvijek nastojim opravdati medicinske sestre budući da mi je mama jedna od njih.

I zaista je koma da dotična doktorica drži savršeno predavanje o dojenju na trudničkom tečaju (ja sam bila oduševljena), da piše knjige o toj tematici, da se hvali roomingom i time da kod njih bebe dobijaju majčino mlijeko dok su pod fototerapijom, a u praksi radi na odjelu na kojem apsolutno sve ide protiv dojenja.

Preuređivanjem odjela oni su napravili zaista nedopustivu stvar da im sad svako malo žene spavaju na hodniku, odvojene od beba. Odvratno.

----------


## Maja

babyblue, i meni je žao što ti je i porod i sati u rodilištu bilo tako ružno iskustvo i drago mi je da ste to, uz puno upornosti i volje, ipak ostavili iza sebe.
No, kao Rodina koordinatorica dojenja osjećam se prozvana odgovoriti na tvoje opetovano zgražanje zbog toga jer je doktorica jedna od naših suradnica na području dojenja.  Ne znam misliš li pri tome da smo mi trebali pažljivije birati ili da se ona nama predstavlja kao nešto što nije, ali u svakom slučaju - 
ne ulazeći u to što se konkretno dogodilo i što je rečeno, ne ulazeći u praksu rodilišta (koja, po meni, u niti jednom hrvatskom rodilištu, a pogotovo zagrebačkima, nije kako treba), činjenica je da spomenuta doktorica o dojenju zna puno više od prosječnog hrvatskog pedijatra i da je puno napravila na području podrške dojenju i kao takva je zapravo prirodno Rodin suradnik na ovom polju. Suradnici (na raznim poljima) su nam zaista brojni i mi, naravno, ne možemo biti odgovorni za sve što oni naprave i/ili kažu. Osobno, kao koordinatorica, pa time i Roda kao Udruga, stojim iza savjeta o dojenju koje daju Rodine savjetnice, za nikoga drugoga ne mogu garantirati.

----------


## babyblue

Majo, zgrozila me cinjenica da netko poput *nje* suradjuje sa *vama*. Osoba koja je mene osobno pokusala na najodvratniji moguci nacin odvratiti od dojenja suradjuje sa Rodom cije su me savjetnice za dojenje jedine (uz MM-a koji je takodjer bio pod utjecajem tekstova o dojenju sa Rodinog foruma) bezrezervno podrzale u mojem nastojanju da zapocnem i ustrajem s dojenjem. Eto, to mi je nespojivo. Da nisam procitala da je Rodina suradnica, samo bih se nasmijala na cinjenicu da je bas ona autorica knjige o dojenju. Ovako mi je to prestrasno.

I niti vas prozivam niti osudjujem, a jos manje smatram da je Udruga odgovorna za njezino ponasanje samo zbog toga sto suradjuje s vama. Rodi mogu biti samo zahvalna za ponudjenu ogromnu kolicinu korisnih informacija o dojenju koje sam gutala jos prije poroda, te za nesebicnu i istinsku podrsku pruzenu u periodu kada mi je najvise trebala. Ne sumnjam da doktorica ima veliko znanje u tom podrucju, sto je vjerojatno i bio razlog zasto ste je odabrali za suradnicu. Ali jednako tako ne sumnjam da se ona predstavlja kao nesto sto nije. Takva osoba definitivno nije *u praksi*  (a nije li to kud i kamo vaznije od podrske "na papiru") pobornik dojenja, a prema odnosu kakav je imala prema meni i bebi staroj niti dva dana mislim da joj nedostaje i "ono nesto" sto bi trebao imati svatko tko se odlucio za lijecnicki  poziv a to je barem minimum covjecnosti, suosjecajnosti, ljubaznosti i takta. O tome bi ona mogla jos puno nauciti od prosjecnih hrvatskih pedijatara. Bartol je moje drugo dijete, upoznala sam dosta pedijatara i vidjela ih na djelu. Ali niti jedan se nije ovako ponasao prema djetetu (bebi staroj dva dana!) kao sto je ona. I ako sam je ja bilo cime nehotice isprovocirala, sto joj je moje dijete skrivilo i cime je zasluzilo onakav tretman?! Znam, pitam na krivom mjestu, ali jednostavno se ne mogu suzdrzati.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sad zakljucavam topic.
Naime, na ostatku foruma nije dozvoljeno prozivati lijecnike imenom pa tako to ne bi smjelo ni ovdje biti dozvoljeno. Kako se radi o specificnoj situaciji u kojoj ce bilo tko povezati dva i dva i shvatiti (iz teksta na portalu) o kome se radi, moram razmisliti kako rijesiti situaciju - ostvariti da se i ovdje postuje pravilo neprozivanja, a opet, ne brisati topic i time cenzurirati clana foruma.

Edit: U medjuvremenu saznala da se smije spominjati lijecnike imenom i u pozitivnom i u negativnom kontekstu, sve dok ne idemo u vrijedjanje. Kako je ovaj topic sasvim pristojan, nema razloga da ostane zakljucan.

----------


## BusyBee

Otkljucano. Hvala na strpljenju.  :Smile:

----------


## ninocka

nakon pročitane teme moram napisati kratak osvrt o dojenju u zajčevoj i o doktorici koja se spominjala.
13.02.2007 u zajčevoj se rodio moj nećak.
dr. pavičić nije pokazala neku veliku profesionalnost u poslu općenito. 
sestra je upravo pročitala postove od baby blue i samo je ponavljala "točno znam na što misli" " znam kak ju je pogledala", "točno tak sam se i ja osjećala! itd.
obzirom da se beba upravo probudila gladna, ja sam bilježim.
dakle, beba je dogovorenim carskim izvađena iz prljave plodne vode. doživio je prenatalni šok, 3 dan završio u inkubatoru sa sumnjom da ima infekt. liječen od infekta 12 dana antibioticima.
sestrino mlijeko su prve dane bacali, a beba je papala (kršitelj koda).

dr. se u pravilu držala visoko i razgovarala se s sekom kao da je zaostala. 
Preko veze sam dobivala informacije iz bolnice i znala sam da mu je napravljena lumbalna punkcija itd.
umirala sam od straha jer mi nije bilo jasno zašto mama o tome ništa ne zna. kad sam ju pitala dal je dobila nalaze od lumbalne punkcije uvjerila me da to njenom djetetu nisu radili...

moram napisati da je dr. Pavičić  rekla da ne odustane od dojenja i da ga hrani barem jednim podojem ako nema za više. jednako tako jedan je dan sjedila kraj nje dok je seka pokušavala dojiti i to je bilo izuzetno bitno i sestri je u tom trenu puno značilo.
bez obzira na ovu podršku, sestra ipak nije stekla dojam da se u bolnici netko stvarno brine dal ona doji i koliko doji. kad je izašla iz bolnice odmah je kupila adaptirano mlijeko jer je stalno imala dojam da je beba gladna, da mu dohrana treba, da ne može bez (kršitelj koda)a, jer ga je i u bolnii pio...
ono što bi osobe koje promoviraju i uče o dojenju trebale je zaista educirati mame, posebno prvorotkinje, a ne samo ponavljati šuplje fraze.

dr. puževski je sestri prvi put pročitala otpusno pismo na kojem je pisalo da je rađena lumbalna, dva ultrazvuka glave, rendgen pluća...
U 12 dana boravka u bolnici dr. nije smatrala da su te informacije bitne i da bi ih mama trebala znati.

ono što se pitamo nakon ovih tekstova je ima li doktorica dijete i dal je ikad dojila ili joj je teoretičar.
bez obzira na uvjete u kojima rade i na posao koji nije lak nema niti jednog opravdanja za takvo ponašanje. svi mi razumijemo kako im je teško i bla, bla, pa ipak...
dva mjeseca prije toga i sestrina prijateljica je rodila u zajčevoj. dr.Pavičić je isto sjedila na krevetu i pomagala oko dojenja, ali tek nakon što se izvikala i napravila frku jer nije znala što i kako, a svi su je ignorirali.
za kraj nek se zna da beba već desetak dana papa samo cice.  :D

----------

